# turtles and fish?



## $$$$ (Mar 18, 2007)

my cousin wanted me 2 find out if you can keep fish, like goldfish and those big eyed black ones, in the same tank with a turtle and his feeder fish, they are 2 big for him 2 eat, but will he get confused or stressed or anything like that?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 18, 2007)

im pretty sure its not a good idea to keep any fish with turt's as they might still nibble on their fins, especially as the black moors are so slow.


----------



## Bombie (Mar 18, 2007)

*turtles and fish*

once upon a time i got a load of feeder fish for my turtle, after about six months some of them had grown to over 6" long as he couldn't be bothered chasing them. they used to come up and share his food all the time and he never even nipped them. also had some catfish and barra in his trough with him and they were fine!
bombie


----------



## boydii (Mar 18, 2007)

those big black eyed ones are balck moores lol a type of goldfish


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 18, 2007)

Goldfish may bite at the feet of a small turtle and that can cause them to get fungus. Thats just something that happened to a young one of mine recently. All the goldfish are now gone.


----------



## Adandiluvsmyreptiles (Mar 18, 2007)

Some people do but it just isn't the best idea IMO. As chrisreptile said...can still nibble etc and stress the fish out to the max!


----------



## $$$$ (Mar 18, 2007)

ok thanks guys


----------



## sxc_celly (Mar 18, 2007)

Ive got shrimp and small feeder fish in with my turtles. I think its a good natural thing to have small live prey for them to hunt. A bit of a variety is great and in small amounts like maybe 3-4 feeder fish not like 10. Same with shrimp, maybe 2-3 shrimp. I think its a great idea, i do it with mine and they love it. But be warned if you want them to be kept together harmonyously, theres a good chance the fish WILL be eaten. Feeder fish yes, ornamental fish NO!


----------



## cris (Mar 18, 2007)

I have always kept fish with my turtles and the only problem i have ever had is when my eel tailed catfish suddenly decided one day it didnt like a turtle and started attacking it. I soon noticed and seperated them(fish now in the freezer) and luckily no serious damage was caused.

In my pond i have swordtails(they get eaten by other fish but are sustainable) archer fish, a sleepy cod, banded grunters, possibly some gudgeons, speckled goby's, a bass and a bream in with 5 turtles with no problems at all.


----------



## cris (Mar 18, 2007)

Also it is illegal in most states to give turtles live feeder fish and even some invertebrates, so anything you add to their tank is intended to survive


----------



## Chrisreptile (Mar 18, 2007)

cris said:


> In my pond i have swordtails(they get eaten by other fish but are sustainable) archer fish, a sleepy cod, banded grunters, possibly some gudgeons, speckled goby's, a bass and a bream in with 5 turtles with no problems at all.



thats a big pond.


----------



## x_aussie_bloke_x (Mar 18, 2007)

i keep 2 long necked turtles in with australian native bass and murray cod.


----------



## Kratos (Mar 19, 2007)

i keep pleco's, some cichlids and clown loaches in with my krefts. Seems to be doing allright except occasionally theres a fish missing, usually 1 of the cichlids. Best bet is fast moving fish


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Mar 27, 2007)

cris said:


> Also it is illegal in most states to give turtles live feeder fish and even some invertebrates, so anything you add to their tank is intended to survive


 
Can you please explain? Maybe keeping herps isn't for me :? So many rules..........

I have kept a turtle in my 15ftx1.5ft pond with goldfish and a few of the smaller goldfish disappeared and the larger ones were attacked and developed fungus infections in some cases.


----------



## hornet (Mar 27, 2007)

its fine, altho i would prefer to keep them with natives as its more natural, cod, grunters, perch etc would all be great with your turtles


----------



## mitchdiamond (Mar 27, 2007)

Kratos said:


> i keep pleco's, some cichlids and clown loaches in with my krefts. Seems to be doing allright except occasionally theres a fish missing, usually 1 of the cichlids. Best bet is fast moving fish


If the Pleco's are going missing,that would be a very expensive meal for a Turtle.


----------



## Kratos (Mar 27, 2007)

The plecos are bigger then him, he doesnt even notice them. By the way there not expensive they are common plecos, I paid $15 each


----------

